# Bricasti M7 IRs vs. Seventh Heaven



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

So, I just downloaded a Seventh Heaven demo and compared it to the Bricasti M7 impulse responses (available on the web for free), and find that there's really no noticeable difference between the two. Now, I'll admit my ears aren't in the greatest of shape, but I don't think I'm wrong. I was too busy to record a shoot-out, but I urge you to do it yourself before you spend $50 to $179 (sale price) for something you can essentially get for free, since most DAWs come with a convolution reverb. You can also download Melda Production's free Convolution reverb and load the Bricast IRs into it.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> So, I just downloaded a Seventh Heaven demo and compared it to the Bricasti M7 impulse responses (available on the web for free), and find that there's really no noticeable difference between the two.



And 7H is using (hopefully their own  IRs of a M7 itself, it's not a software emulation.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi,

that was the question I was thinking of recently too. Suspected as much


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> And 7H is using (hopefully their own  IRs of a M7 itself, it's not a software emulation.


If you want an actual software emulation, buy Melda Productions MReverb (on sale for about $25 right now), then go into the preset menu and download "EXPANSION 1." That expansion is the entire Bricasti M7 preset menu. 

I haven't done a comparison yet, but I imagine it's pretty close, too.


----------



## amadeus1 (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> So, I just downloaded a Seventh Heaven demo and compared it to the Bricasti M7 impulse responses (available on the web for free), and find that there's really no noticeable difference between the two. Now, I'll admit my ears aren't in the greatest of shape, but I don't think I'm wrong. I was too busy to record a shoot-out, but I urge you to do it yourself before you spend $50 to $179 (sale price) for something you can essentially get for free, since most DAWs come with a convolution reverb. You can also download Melda Production's free Convolution reverb and load the Bricast IRs into it.


Where do you get the Bricasti IRs?


----------



## HotCoffee (Nov 28, 2020)

Interesting! I have both the plugin and IR:s. Did not even consider to try this, but will definitely try it now.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> If you want an actual software emulation, buy Melda Productions MReverb (on sale for about $25 right now), then go into the preset menu and download "EXPANSION 1." That expansion is the entire Bricasti M7 preset menu.
> 
> I haven't done a comparison yet, but I imagine it's pretty close, too.


I have MReverbMB and can't find the expansion 1


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

amadeus1 said:


> Where do you get the Bricasti IRs?








Samplicity's Bricasti M7 Impulse Response Library v1.1 - Samplicity


Samplicity has created a new and FREE Impulse Response Library, based on the immensely popular and highly acclaimed Bricasti M7 reverb unit.



web.archive.org


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> I have MReverbMB and can't find the expansion 1


It's been awhile since I did it, but I'm pretty sure that what I did was go into my preset menu and click on Download Presets. That should download it for you.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> It's been awhile since I did it, but I'm pretty sure that what I did was go into my preset menu and click on Download Presets. That should download it for you.


yep had a go at that and didn't get anything. Do you know what they were called when you look through the presets?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> If you want an actual software emulation, buy Melda Productions MReverb (on sale for about $25 right now), then go into the preset menu and download "EXPANSION 1." That expansion is the entire Bricasti M7 preset menu.



Thanks, but I prefer the Lexicons (Exponential Audio reverbs) to the M7 IRs. Less because of the tone but because of the controls.



amadeus1 said:


> Where do you get the Bricasti IRs?



Here (the 7H company): https://www.liquidsonics.com/fusion-ir/reverberate-2/ 

The archive link to Samplicity has just been posted.

Btw. BS has a free Bricasti reverb too: https://www.bestservice.com/halls_of_fame_3_free.html#


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Thanks, but I prefer the Lexicons (Exponential Audio reverbs) to the M7 IRs. Less because of the tone but because of the controls.


I love the Lexicons as well (and Exponential Audio), but the MReverb has a pretty extensive amount of controls, and if you buy the Melda Production MConvolution MB (also half off right now), you'll have more controls than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Markrs said:


> yep had a go at that and didn't get anything. Do you know what they were called when you look through the presets?


When I did it, it downloaded a folder simply called EXPANSION 1. It's possible that this was done by a user and only uploaded to the MReverb exchange and not the MB version.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> When I did it, it downloaded a folder simply called EXPANSION 1. It's possible that this was done by a user and only uploaded to the MReverb exchange and not the MB version.


Yep, probably the case, I checked MTurboReverb as well but no expansion 1 there either


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

To be fair to liquidsonics, they use their own proprietary process to create IR's that have more capability then normal IR's. Specifically...they call it Fusion-IR..which requires the IR's to be created a certain way that will capture more "movement" and perhaps allow for more sonic twiddling. Normal IR's tend to sound very static...like a sample. I can't say more about Fusion-IR, because I don't know all the specifics...but just saying...7th Heaven is definitely NOT the same as loading up freeware Bricasti IR's into a freebie convolution player.

As to whether you can actually hear any difference between the two, I leave that to you, I haven't A-B'd them so I can't say...


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2020)

At some point I will be able to compare as I bought 7H today, as the standard version is good value.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Normal IR's tend to sound very static...like a sample. I can't say more about Fusion-IR, because I don't know all the specifics...but just saying...7th Heaven is definitely NOT the same as loading up freeware Bricasti IR's into a freebie convolution player.


Maybe. If so, I don't really notice the difference. If your IRs are static, try adding a little modulation to them to give them movement. I suspect that's probably what Fusion-IR is. I could be wrong.


----------



## amadeus1 (Nov 28, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Thanks, but I prefer the Lexicons (Exponential Audio reverbs) to the M7 IRs. Less because of the tone but because of the controls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> Maybe. If so, I don't really notice the difference. If your IRs are static, try adding a little modulation to them to give them movement. I suspect that's probably what Fusion-IR is. I could be wrong.



The difference is that Fusion-IR actually captures the early and late aspects of a room as separate streams that can be manipulated by a Liquidsonics plugin.. It gives a much more accurate rendition of a room (or algorithmic reverb box) over time..then what you get from a generic IR.

think of it like as if you had a sample of an instrument but only the first few milliseconds of the sample...after which its looped.... that is similar as a static, generic IR. Sure you can apply some modulation to that static sounding looped sound..so that it sounds less static.. but if you have another sample of the same instrument that actually sampled for a few seconds...capturing the timbral changes over time, no looping needed. That is closer to what Fusion-IR is for reverb. 

Whether you or your audience can actually hear the difference I leave to you.


----------



## peladio (Nov 28, 2020)

If you can't hear the difference..then it wouldn't make any sense to buy Seventh Heaven for sure..

In theory those Fusion-IRs and similar tech make sense..but in practice I find it's not as important..

Altiverb is still go-to for top guys such as Jake Jackson and it has plain old "static" IRs..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

I think the main point of Fusion IR is to allow tweak-ability. You can adjust things with some knobs to control the early/late aspects of the room, etc. You really can't do that with normal IR's.

Altiverb is a great product! its not $49 FWIW.


----------



## peladio (Nov 28, 2020)

Seventh heaven is a great product, I'm not saying that it isn't..$49 is a bargain and it sounds very close to the real thing which I had at my place..

I'm just saying that some of that marketing talk doesn't translate to the real world in my experience..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

Altiverb is mainly great because they captured some really nice rooms around the planet. That's where LiquidSonics falls short in my view. They have some awesome tech that is probably taking IR to the next level, but they need to get out there and sample some of the finest rooms in the world rather then just mimicking hardware with Fusion-IR. But if you like the sound of what they have...I think its great product too in its own way.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I think the main point of Fusion IR is to allow tweak-ability. You can adjust things with some knobs to control the early/late aspects of the room, etc. You really can't do that with normal IR's.



I don't know who told you this, but of course every 'normal' convolution reverb lets you do that. Even the free ones and the ones included in DAWs. The one with the least control that I know of is actually the non-pro Version of 7H. So...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

Fusion IR can do more than generic IR's. If you don't believe me, take it up with liquidsonics, I have no reason to defend them anymore then I have already. Just trying to point out the obvious, to compare their Fusion IR to freebie generic Bricasti IR's is flatly mis-information. 

If you don't hear any difference in sound or don't perceive any difference in your ability to tweak it, then don't spend the money!

Here is Liquid Sonic's explanation of Fusion-IR by the way: https://www.liquidsonics.com/fusion-ir/about/

Now myself I have also only purchased Reverberate2 from liquidsonics because it think its an awesome tool for working with generic IR's of which I have many. If I wanted to mimic hardware algorithmic reverb, I would probably buy something like Breeze. But that's just me. 

But I think if LiquidSonics came out with Fusion-IR's of famous rooms around the world, I would buy it.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 28, 2020)

robgb said:


> So, I just downloaded a Seventh Heaven demo and compared it to the Bricasti M7 impulse responses (available on the web for free), and find that there's really no noticeable difference between the two. Now, I'll admit my ears aren't in the greatest of shape, but I don't think I'm wrong. I was too busy to record a shoot-out, but I urge you to do it yourself before you spend $50 to $179 (sale price) for something you can essentially get for free, since most DAWs come with a convolution reverb. You can also download Melda Production's free Convolution reverb and load the Bricast IRs into it.


I watched a review of it and bought it. I was so impressed also. The only difference in the sound of the reg vs the pro is more presets according to the company. Thanks for the additional info. Here is an interview on YouTube of Marc Daniel Nelson and some free presets of several verbs including 7th Heaven.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Fusion IR can do more than generic IR's. If you don't believe me, take it up with liquidsonics, I have no reason to defend them anymore then I have already.


I'm not saying that the Fusion-IRs aren't something special, I'm only saying that _your_ explanation isn't the best - these are IR's of an (algorithmic) hardware unit (you feed audio to it and record the output) not IRs of a real room.
They're claiming to better control the pitch modulation of the reverb, because they combine several IRs of single(?) pitches.









Convolution Reverbs - Why Fusion-IR technology is difffernt - LiquidSonics


Not all convolution reverbs are the same - this article explains why LiquidSonics vastly superior Fusion-IR convolution reverbs plugins sound better.




www.liquidsonics.com







> The perfect visual analogy of the problem is that of a photographer trying to capture the motion of cars on a highway at night. It is possible to use a long exposure blurring vehicles into a long streak of light along their path, smearing the detail but capturing an effect of the motion. This effect is what happens when one tone-sweeps a reverb; all the modulation is blurred into a single capture with impoverished definition. Alternatively, a very fast exposure captures all the details of the highway at a single moment in time, but it cannot convey any sense of the motion so much is lost in translation.
> 
> Naturally, the solution is to take multiple photographs and replay them in sequence. Using a suite of proprietary multi-sampling impulse response capture and replay technologies, LiquidSonics Fusion-IR follows the same approach for convolution as the early pioneers in motion picture.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

sorry my post does not meet your expectations.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 28, 2020)

I love the Plates by Rare Signals Trans Atlantic Plate Reverb








Transatlantic Plate Reverb - Rare Signals


Transatlantic Plate Reverb Rare Signals presents a new standard in Plate Reverb plug-ins modeled from the finest analog plates of Europe and The U.S. With 24 independent decay settings, and reverb tails that remain un-manipulated, preserving the natural sustain and stereo spread of the actual...




www.raresignals.com


----------



## gives19 (Nov 28, 2020)

It's a toolbox. Everyone has a different opinion of what should be in it- It's a good thing!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh, I forgot: Lives (M4L) Convolution Reverb also includes M7 IRs.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Altiverb is mainly great because they captured some really nice rooms around the planet. That's where LiquidSonics falls short in my view. They have some awesome tech that is probably taking IR to the next level, but they need to get out there and sample some of the finest rooms in the world rather then just mimicking hardware with Fusion-IR. But if you like the sound of what they have...I think its great product too in its own way.


LiquidSonic doesn't fall short because they stay within their goal of creating a specialized IR reverb based on one particular hardware unit, not of all the spaces in the universe, like Altiverb, or any "generic" IR reverb.
The 7 in Seventh Heaven is there because of Bricasti M7.  

As for the infamous Bricasti IRs, I have used them in the past and liked them, but Seventh Heaven (Pro) really wowed me. I don't recall them sounding similar, even if i can't compare them directly at the moment to confirm that impression.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> As for the infamous Bricasti IRs, I have used them in the past and liked them, but Seventh Heaven (Pro) really wowed me. I don't recall them sounding similar, even if i can't compare them directly at the moment to confirm that impression.


I've become a bit obsessed with this. What I've found is that, on longer reverbs, the Seventh Heaven plugin has a slightly richer sound to it, one that I'm able to duplicate pretty closely by adjusting my Convolution plugin's EQ, modulation, and widening parameters. I don't find there's enough of a difference that I'd be willing to throw down a couple hundred bucks for the Seventh Heaven.

Another thing I've noticed is that the Seventh Heaven impulses, for whatever reason, seem to lean to the left a bit. Something I find slightly annoying, as there doesn't seem to be a way to adjust it in the plugin itself (I can adjust it on the send, however).


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> They're claiming to better control the pitch modulation of the reverb, because they combine several IRs of single(?) pitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, my comment about modulation was close to the mark.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

no, you are still way off. Throwing modulation on top of static samples is not the same as deeper sampling.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> no, you are still way off. Throwing modulation on top of static samples is not the same as longer and multiple samples.


Based on the results I'm getting, however, I'm not sure it makes that much difference. I have to wonder if this isn't a bit of hype. But, hey, the Seventh Heaven impulses sound great, so if people want to spend the money, I certainly can't stop them.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

as I said before, it has more to with tweakabilty. I have the Bricasti Fusion-IR's for reverberate2 and even that has less tweak ability then 7th heaven. it is the way they captured the right set of samples in order to provide tweak ability starts to equal what you could do if you actually had a Bricasti. 7th heaven is better at providing that complete, tweak able, bricasti experience....then any IR player..including Reverberate2, which even includes Fusion-IR for the bricasti.

Hey I haven't bought it either. its not enough of a difference for me compared to reverberate2. But I haven't used the bricasti Fusion-IR's a lot...and if were using them a lot might opt for 7th Heaven in order to have much finer control over the results. Being able to adjust things more exactly to sit in the mix just right.

I was reading one of his blog posts where he was talking about being able to have different pre-delay for the early reflections vs the tails, for example. 7th Heaven also has a separate reverb stream for low frequency content, with separate controls over that.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I have the Bricasti Fusion-IR's for reverberate2 and even that has less tweak ability then 7th heaven.


Seventh Heaven doesn't seem to have an 1/8th of the tweakability of MConvolution MB, which is on sale right now for $29.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2020)

you're still missing it robgb

7th Heaven doesn't have 1/8th the tweakability of Reverberate2 either, but still if you want to experience the same kind of control that you get from using a real Bricasti, then 7th Heaven is the best.

Just because MConvolutionMB or Reverberate2 will let you mangle the IR's in different and interesting ways...it doesn't mean they do do the "right" kinds of manipulation that 7th Heaven is able to do.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> you're still missing it robgb
> 
> 7th Heaven doesn't have 1/8th the tweakability of Reverberate2 either, but still if you want to experience the same kind of control that you get from using a real Bricasti, then 7th Heaven is the best.
> 
> Just because MConvolutionMB or Reverberate2 will let you mangle the IR's in different and interesting ways...it doesn't mean they do do the "right" kinds of manipulation that 7th Heaven is able to do.


Sorry. Not buying it. I've been using Seventh Heaven for the last several hours and there is nothing it does that makes it any better or more interesting than MC or R2. Are they exact? No. But seriously, to my ears, there is nothing "special" about this reverb. It's slightly "richer" to some degree, but not enough to warrant any kind of awe.


----------



## robgb (Nov 28, 2020)

Just picked up Exponential Audio R4 for $25 at Plugin Boutique (used $5 in accumulated tokens). I was happy with PhoenixVerb, but then I saw that R4 has a built in tail compressor that negates the need to add a compressor to your reverb send—so how could I pass it up? No brainer. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## maestro2be (Nov 28, 2020)

I purchased the LiquidSonics bundle tonight. Over the next few days I plan to see how 7th Heaven compares to my Hardware M7. I am considering buying 3 more Hardware units and thought this would be cheaper alternative to test first.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 28, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> I purchased the LiquidSonics bundle tonight. Over the next few days I plan to see how 7th Heaven compares to my Hardware M7. I am considering buying 3 more Hardware units and thought this would be cheaper alternative to test first.


Let us know how you get on, interested in this as I have a lot of reverbs.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 29, 2020)

I raised a similar question in this thread:




__





Convo Reverb, or are my Algo's enough?


So im getting wet with Trailerstuff and Gamemusic, and thinking about if i could have a need for a convo reverb for my sample/real instruments libs. What i currently have is: -Vally Room (+Shimmer) -Eventide Ultra Reverb -Softube Tsar1 + 1R -Stock Cubase Reverbs -Some others, like from Uhbik...




vi-control.net





And @storyteller gave a pretty good explanation (which didn't convince me to buy 7H though - but I might have if it wasn't for the R4 deal).

That MConvolutionMB deal looks interesting, too. Does anybody now if it gives me anything more than Convology XT (which also has IR reverb modulation features)?


----------



## Traz (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a difference between 7H and the Bricasti M7 IR's from Verbsuite Classics?

They're both made by LiquidSonics and I already have Verbsuite Classics, but I'm trying to figure out if it's still worth getting 7H.

I'm not sure if I would be buying the same thing twice or not if I do get 7H.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> I raised a similar question in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually what storyteller told you about how to get a good emulation of an M7 you have to do with _any_ reverb to get a good sounding controllable reverb, that doesn't fight your music.
For 'real' spaces:
An IR reverb (of a real room, not a hardware unit) for the early reflections, an algorithmic reverb (or very controllable convo reverb) for the tails and than you always need to modulate, automate and... the results and the dry signáls before the reverbs.

I prefer the interface of SIR3 and IR1 (or Live's convo reverb pro) to that of Convolution XT, way more control.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2020)

It's a strange thing with reverbs. I often copied reverb settings for dry sounds by ear comparing the room of wet recorded samples and adjusted as long as I couldn't hear a difference any more. But in the mix it didn't work anyway. Is a bit like the organ effect when stacking sampled woodwinds. It should work but it doesn't. My conclusion is that I can't judge a reverb by listening to it on a single instrument. Either it works in a mix or it doesn't.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 29, 2020)

I got Seventh Heaven (regular). I own Reverberate as well, and have the Bricasti IRs as well as Lexicon, Emt140 and loads of others. For some reason, I dont get along well with the Reverberate gui, and tend not to use it. Im hoping Seventh Heaven can change that and simplify the reverb work a bit. I was especially taken with the sound on vocal material.


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 29, 2020)

I bought the pro version based on a comparison video by Cory Pelizzari which I (clearly) found quite compelling. I just really wish they didn't require hardware iLOK. I've been really trying to get away from hardware dongles. Sigh.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> So, I just downloaded a Seventh Heaven demo and compared it to the Bricasti M7 impulse responses (available on the web for free), and find that there's really no noticeable difference between the two.



I made the same test between 7H (Standard) and the Bestservice HoF Bricasti Convolution. Tweaked a bit the decay time and couldn't hear any difference. 

The only thing I can say is, I love the Gui of the 7H over the BS.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I just really wish they didn't require hardware iLOK. I've been really trying to get away from hardware dongles. Sigh.


OT: I recently changed my main computer and I was thankful for every dongle based piece of software (except for the non or watermarked protected).


----------



## CT (Nov 29, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I bought the pro version based on a comparison video by Cory Pelizzari which I (clearly) found quite compelling. I just really wish they didn't require hardware iLOK. I've been really trying to get away from hardware dongles. Sigh.



Seventh Heaven doesn't require a physical iLok, at least not anymore.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Seventh Heaven doesn't require a physical iLok, at least not anymore.


Dongle or iLok Cloud, but not the 'normal' iLok tied to your computer.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 29, 2020)

Today I bought Seventh Heaven and found out that at least iLok 2 Key is required (if you want to license to a Key).
Now I have a new iLok key, but not on the computer where I want to use the plugiN. I still have my old iLok1 on it and I don't want to use the cloud. So i have to get another new one.


----------



## fiction (Nov 29, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Today I bought Seventh Heaven and found out that at least iLok 2 Key is required (if you want to license to a Key).
> Now I have a new iLok key, but not on the computer where I want to use the plugiN. I still have my old iLok1 on it and I don't want to use the cloud. So i have to get another new one.



You can license the products to your computer or cloud using the ilok license manager. No dongle required.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

fiction said:


> You can license the products to your computer or cloud using the ilok license manager. No dongle required.


No, you can _not_ license it to your computer, only cloud or dongle are supported.


----------



## barteredbride (Nov 29, 2020)

Traz said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference between 7H and the Bricasti M7 IR's from Verbsuite Classics?
> 
> They're both made by LiquidSonics and I already have Verbsuite Classics, but I'm trying to figure out if it's still worth getting 7H.
> 
> I'm not sure if I would be buying the same thing twice or not if I do get 7H.


Those Verb Suite Classic reverbs are nice man! And only one part of it is the Bricasti, the other reverb emulations are fantastic.

There would be overlap for you if you got Seventh Heaven (because you´re buying another bricasti emulation from the same company you already have a bricasti emulation from) but they´re not quite the same.

Try the demo of liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms instead


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone experienced with Exponential Audio reverbs? I read a lot of good things about Stratus and Symphony, how they compare to Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms?


----------



## Traz (Nov 29, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Those Verb Suite Classic reverbs are nice man! And only one part of it is the Bricasti, the other reverb emulations are fantastic.
> 
> There would be overlap for you if you got Seventh Heaven (because you´re buying another bricasti emulation from the same company you already have a bricasti emulation from) but they´re not quite the same.
> 
> Try the demo of liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms instead


Thanks! 

I was thinking I should probably just try out Cinematic Rooms instead as well.


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I just really wish they didn't require hardware iLOK.


I'm using cloud-based iLOK for the demo. Are you sure hardware is required?


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Anyone experienced with Exponential Audio reverbs? I read a lot of good things about Stratus and Symphony, how they compare to Seventh Heaven and Cinematic Rooms?


I just picked up the R4. On sale at Plugin Boutique for $29. This is truly an amazing reverb. I would highly, highly recommend it. The guy who developed it developed all your favorite Lexicon reverbs.


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

Saxer said:


> Either it works in a mix or it doesn't.


Well, ideally, you'd use a number of reverbs in a mix, not just one. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> That MConvolutionMB deal looks interesting, too. Does anybody now if it gives me anything more than Convology XT (which also has IR reverb modulation features)?


Many, many, many more tweakable features. The amount of control available in any paid Melda plugin makes them almost intimidating to use. Just click the edit button.


----------



## barteredbride (Nov 29, 2020)

I know this might seem slightly off topic, but all this talk about emulating IRs of the Bricasti M7, etc...

Has anyone actually used the actual hardware, or are familiar enough with the real Bricasti M7 to pick out it´s tone / sound?

I´m with the OP robgb here. Trust your own ears...does it sound good / better / the same than another reverb you have?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> Many, many, many more tweakable features. The amount of control available in any paid Melda plugin makes them almost intimidating to use. Just click the edit button.



Not only 'almost'. I bought MTurboReverbLE (still more control than most 'professional' reverbs) some time ago and there's so much choice that I end up almost never using it


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> I know this might seem slightly off topic, but all this talk about emulating IRs of the Bricasti M7, etc...
> 
> Has anyone actually used the actual hardware, or are familiar enough with the real Bricasti M7 to pick out it´s tone / sound?
> 
> I´m with the OP robgb here. Trust your own ears...does it sound good / better / the same than another reverb you have?


I've never used the hardware unit, and someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the unit basically a computer running the same digital algorythmic reverb you get in a high end plugin? Put it in its own box and you can charge $3,000 for it. And if people pay that much, they're bound to believe it sounds better. 

I've heard comparisons and personally couldn't tell much difference, if any.


----------



## JonS (Nov 29, 2020)

gives19 said:


> I watched a review of it and bought it. I was so impressed also. The only difference in the sound of the reg vs the pro is more presets according to the company. Thanks for the additional info. Here is an interview on YouTube of Marc Daniel Nelson and some free presets of several verbs including 7th Heaven.



What a spectacular video with Marc Daniel Nelson !!


----------



## fiction (Nov 29, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> No, you can _not_ license it to your computer, only cloud or dongle are supported.


Just checked and that seems right! I was confused because my CR Pro is licensed to the computer but it seems SH can only be licensed to the cloud.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 29, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> I purchased the LiquidSonics bundle tonight. Over the next few days I plan to see how 7th Heaven compares to my Hardware M7. I am considering buying 3 more Hardware units and thought this would be cheaper alternative to test first.


Yeah.. The LiquidSonics bundle is the way to go. That's my plan.. Need to grab the version that works in Dolby Atmos here in the room. Heard great things about it. I have the reg version of the 7th Heaven already and it's pretty cool!


----------



## gives19 (Nov 29, 2020)

JonS said:


> What a spectacular video with Marc Daniel Nelson !!


Yes! I sort of stumbled upon it on day-


----------



## merty (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> I've never used the hardware unit, and someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the unit basically a computer running the same digital algorythmic reverb you get in a high end plugin? Put it in its own box and you can charge $3,000 for it. And if people pay that much, they're bound to believe it sounds better.
> 
> I've heard comparisons and personally couldn't tell much difference, if any.



If you don't count the converters (some believe they are also an important part of the sound) yeah thats pretty much correct.

But if lets say on the background there is minor saturation, dither or some form of compression, these cannot be captured fully as a typical ir. So the company is protecting a small % of the sound from being sampled.

PS; We're assuming using presets but if tweaked to taste by a pro. engineer then these sampled reverbs can potentially sound very weak if compared.

On another forum we actually tried that as a locally famous engineer got his bricasti, shared a drum example and sent us the dry tracks. Replicating that sound though having the free m7 ir's at the time was naturally impossible and those who tried adjusting simply made it sound worse cause of overtweaking. Those who used algo. reverbs did much better which is why I'm strickly an algo reverb guy (though trying to be open minded and following forum topics like these  )


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> I'm using cloud-based iLOK for the demo. Are you sure hardware is required?


I was reading up on ilok cloud. It looks like it requires constant internet connection which sounds troublesome to me - if I am trying to work somewhere without wifi or internet I’m SOL. Is that correct?


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 29, 2020)

Saxer said:


> OT: I recently changed my main computer and I was thankful for every dongle based piece of software (except for the non or watermarked protected).


Ya I get that. It’s a fair and very positive point.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2020)

Saxer said:


> OT: I recently changed my main computer and I was thankful for every dongle based piece of software (except for the non or watermarked protected).


Yes, one of the very few advantages of the dongle: moving donglized software from one computer to another is a breeze. And remembering which things you have to deauthorize first before installing on the new computer can be a pain. (In that respect donglized software that also allows authorization to the computer is often the worst).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have always been very opposed dongles but I must say that since I now have a few products which absolutely will not ever consider going without that requirement, I recently moved all my Ilok authorizations from software to dongle and it’s working smooth as butter. I upgraded to Catalina from scratch and all my ilok products just kept working I didn’t have to hassle with anything.

elicensor can have issues at times but ilok stuff is very rock solid. I’m fine with it. I do not like ilok cloud at all though.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 29, 2020)

I found that the Reverberate3 + PastToFuture All Bundle makes for a killer combo for $180 on sale - I don’t need any more convolution reverbs, that’s for sure! Yeah, there’s another Bricasti in that bundle, but also lots of Lexicon and lots, lots, lots more

(I also have R4, Nimbus, SonsigA, Vintage Verb, and more).


----------



## robgb (Nov 29, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I was reading up on ilok cloud. It looks like it requires constant internet connection which sounds troublesome to me - if I am trying to work somewhere without wifi or internet I’m SOL. Is that correct?


I just tried it and yes, you need a connection at least to start the plugin.


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> Another thing I've noticed is that the Seventh Heaven impulses, for whatever reason, seem to lean to the left a bit. Something I find slightly annoying, as there doesn't seem to be a way to adjust it in the plugin itself (I can adjust it on the send, however).



Could just lean a bit to the right to balance it out.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 29, 2020)

Cathbad said:


> Could just lean a bit to the right to balance it out.



Surely you mean, further to the left...Right?


----------



## mjsalam (Nov 29, 2020)

robgb said:


> I just tried it and yes, you need a connection at least to start the plugin.


Thanks for checking. It also implies that if the connection drops for some period of time (a few minutes?) the plugin will stop working or prompt or something. Pretty strict. That said I've conceded to being back to donlgeville (so close!). FWIW I have nothing against dongles in principle ...just the annoyance of them sticking out of my laptop. Ive had a usb hub velcroed to the lid of my MacBook Pro for far too long.


----------



## Lumina Studio (Dec 3, 2020)

Found a video on YouTube m, thought it may be helpful:


----------

